# African Nations cup 10-13 Jan



## OddsPoster (Jan 4, 2010)

10 Jan 16:00 Angola v Mali 2.25 3.20 3.00 +20  
11 Jan 13:45 Malawi v Algeria 4.75 3.50 1.66 +20  
11 Jan 16:00 Ivory Coast v Burkina Faso 1.36 4.20 8.50 +20  
11 Jan 18:30 Ghana v Togo 1.44 4.00 6.50 +20  
12 Jan 16:00 Egypt v Nigeria 2.50 3.20 2.62 +20  
12 Jan 18:30 Mozambique v Benin 3.00 3.20 2.25 +20  
13 Jan 16:00 Cameroon v Gabon 1.44 3.80 7.50 +20  
13 Jan 18:30 Zambia v Tunisia 4.50 3.40 1.72


----------

